
Giving Up Darwin by Yale University Professor David Gelernter - sahin-boydas
https://www.claremont.org/crb/article/giving-up-darwin/
======
ufo
This article is just repeating the old arguments in favor of Intelligent
Design Creationism.

This is dangerous pseudoscience that should never be taken seriously.

